# [Xorg] 3écrans, 2 CG, et pas moyen d'avoir les 3 !

## ic3rus

Salut les gentooistes,

J'ai une config comportant 3 écrans et du coup 2 Cartes graphiques :

Une Nvidia GTX260 : 1 écran

Une Nvidia 8800GTS : 2 écrans

J'ai réussi sans trop de problèmes à afficher correctement sur celui qui se retrouve tout seul sur la 260 mais le problème arrive pour les autres, le nvidia-setting m'a sortit un xorg.conf potable, avec une config qui tourne qui m'a permis d'afficher sur le premier de la deuxième CG en même temps mais pas moyen d'afficher quelque chose sur le troisième et il reste désespérément éteint alors que X le détecte bien car la souris se "perd" dans l'écran noir en gros !

J'ai eu beau essayer pas mal de configs différentes, pas moyen d'afficher quoi que ce soit sur ce moniteur!

Voilà mon Xorg.conf, si des âmes éclairées y voient plus clair que moi ^^ 

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1" LeftOf "Screen0"

    Screen      2  "Screen2" RightOf "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

    Option         "Corepointer"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Iiyama PLE2407HDS"

    HorizSync       29.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh     55.0 - 76.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor2"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "LG L225W"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 83.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "FUS L22W-2"

    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce GTX 260"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTS"

    BusID          "PCI:10:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device2"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTS"

    BusID          "PCI:10:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "1920x1080 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen2"

    Device         "Device2"

    Monitor        "Monitor2"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Device1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

et au passage une autre petite question pour les pros, En activant Xinerama (ce que j'ai été je crois obligé de faire) je perd le randR qui est nécessaire à pas mal de trucs du coup j'ai un peu du mal avec ca aussi...

Merci d'avance  :Wink: 

----------

## nuts

si tu declarais qu'une seule fois ta 8800 et active le twinview ?

----------

## ic3rus

Le souci (si j'ai bien tout compris avec cette option) c'est qu'avec twinview, les deux moniteurs sont forcément "collés" pour X, alors que dans ma config "physique", le moniteur sur la GTX260 est au milieux des 2 autres sur la 8800 du coup j'ai pas réussi à faire ce que je voulais avec twinview, mon 1écran se retrouve à gauche complet ou à droite complet des deux autres au lieu d'être au milieu...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## k-root

tu veux faire quoi exactement ? 

si c`est pour un mur d`ecran comme cela : http://pigeond.net/photos/flightgear/gears/fg-3screen.show.jpg dans ce cas active xinerama. 

dans le cas contraire xrandr est suffisant et correspond mieux a tes besoins : trois ecrans de resolution differentes combiner dans un seul virtualdesktop : http://www.thinkwiki.org/images/a/ac/Intel-DualHead.png

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Dual_Monitors#Setting_up_a_dual.2Fmulti-head_graphics_card

----------

## ic3rus

"un mur d'écrans" peut être pas à ce point la http://www.noelshack.com/up/aac/tri-screen-73dce05e92.jpg

Mais merci pour Randr, j'avais lu 2 3 trucs pour ça mais je savais pas que ca marchais aussi avec plusieurs cartes différentes, je vais me pencher la dessus.

Ty   :Wink: 

----------

